# I call this a Bow Tie Sleeve



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry for another post with my work, and I promise I won't post any more pictures for a while, but I just have to show you this sleeve I made. I was looking around on the internet last night and saw a cute zippered bag, so I figured I could make a Kindle sleeve from it. So here's what I came up with. I'm very pleased with it. And the hardest part was learning to make the little fabric flower, I had never done that before. Thanks goodness for You Tube.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG Patricia.. that's adorable!  Is it for sell?  Please don't stop showing us your works of art... I love to see pictures of what people can create....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you so much, for some reason I just really like this one.  Hate to admit it but during church this morning I had a hard time keeping myself from thinking about how I was gonna make this  

Yes, I will be selling these, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

That is gorgeous - love the bow


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I love seeing pictures of your work so please keep them coming!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Patricia, your work and creativity amaze me! Please don't be shy about posting more of  it!!


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Please do not stop posting. This is darling!!!!!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

That's lovely, Patricia!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

gregruns said:


> OMG! OMG! I'm blinded by it's beauty! Absolutely the most beautiful thing i've ever laid my eyes on! But now I'm blinded, and my senses are overwhelmed by it's beauty!


I really don't appreciate your facetious remarks about my work.

ETA: You've posted similar remarks on 3 different posts featuring something I made.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

gregruns said:


> Im sorry you feel that way. I am giving my honest opinion. Your work is breathtakingly beautiful beyond words. English is a second language for me, so I am sorry If I seem fictitous. Or are you bing cynical and do not believe I am sincere?


I perceived your comments as being critical and felt like you were mocking me, and others who have commented. Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

gregruns said:


> I wouldn't mock something I truly like so much. I'm sorry I am overly excited about your work (in a good way). I will hold back and just say....it's very pretty. I must remember now that what I feel and how I express my words in a language not native to me may seem odd and strange and offensive to others.


Apology accepted, thank you. Maybe I'm being too sensitive.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I have to say that this is my favorite.  I liked it so much that I ordered one.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like it! Is the top flower red or pink? I have a red ginkgo Oberon cover! Looks like this would match.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Patricia, they get better all the tme. Don't stop posting pictures!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Vet said:


> I really like it! Is the top flower red or pink? I have a red ginkgo Oberon cover! Looks like this would match.


The top flower is actually almost a reddish-coral color. When I was making the little rosette, I was going to make it from red ribbon because I thought it matched. But I decided to make it from matching fabric. Anyway, I took a picture, it's hard to capture reds and pinks on the computer, so I put a tomato next to it and a red ribbon.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> The top flower is actually almost a reddish-coral color. When I was making the little rosette, I was going to make it from red ribbon because I thought it matched. But I decided to make it from matching fabric. Anyway, I took a picture, it's hard to capture reds and pinks on the computer, so I put a tomato next to it and a red ribbon.


I prefer the matching fabric. The red might have been a bit clownish (or just too much color at once). It looks lovely, Patricia.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

What does the back look like?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Soo pretty, I love it! It's so original too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Aspen806 said:


> What does the back look like?


Here's the back. One thing to note, on others that I make, the back may be a different design, it will be from the same fabric, but where I cut it might appear just a little different.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's the back. One thing to note, on others that I make, the back may be a different design, it will be from the same fabric, but where I cut it might appear just a little different.


Thanks for the pic! I'm looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Patricia! I like the flower with the matching fabric. I had bought the VB sleeve in Symphony in Hue, but I like this pattern better!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Vet said:


> Thanks Patricia! I like the flower with the matching fabric. I had bought the VB sleeve in Symphony in Hue, but I like this pattern better!


I can always make you one.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm PMing you!


----------



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I love all your clever projects!  That fabric is gorgeous!  Feel free to keep posting - I love seeing all your work!


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

That is super cute, and I loooooove the fabric!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Patricia, your creations are wonderful! You are very talented!!

I propose that you begin a thread in Kindle Accesories just for you to display your latest creations as we all love seeing them. Maybe you could entitle the thread "Patricia's Creations" and post pictures of new items when you have them! That way we call can keep admiring your work!!!

Thank you for considering this idea!!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Hate to admit it but during church this morning I had a hard time keeping myself from thinking about how I was gonna make this


That's funny, I always have a hard time keeping from thinking about the next scene I'm gonna write. LOL Love the bow-tie design! I wish I were crafty enough to do stuff like this.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

leslieray said:


> Patricia, your creations are wonderful! You are very talented!!
> 
> I propose that you begin a thread in Kindle Accesories just for you to display your latest creations as we all love seeing them. Maybe you could entitle the thread "Patricia's Creations" and post pictures of new items when you have them! That way we call can keep admiring your work!!!
> 
> Thank you for considering this idea!!


Thanks Leslie but I doubt the board owner would like that!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks Leslie but I doubt the board owner would like that!


Patricia, you could always pm a mod and ask if you can start a thead for your covers. We all love your designs and encourage you to post!


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Barbiedull said:


> Patricia, you could always pm a mod and ask if you can start a thead for your covers. We all love your designs and encourage you to post!


Good suggestion.

I know I am one of your fans.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Me too!  I'm a fan and would love to see all of your pretty creations in one place.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You guys are too kind!!  I'm just afraid if I did something like that, it would be consider "advertisement."


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> You guys are too kind!! I'm just afraid if I did something like that, it would be consider "advertisement."


 I think Oberon, JavoEdge and M-edge all have threads here.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I think Oberon, JavoEdge and M-edge all have threads here.


My feelings exactly!!!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Patricia, is this a set of 2 bags or just the big bag for $35?









I love this fabric.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbie, the larger purse by itself is $35 and the smaller zippered bag (quilted by me) is $15, prices include shipping.  This fabric is van Gogh's Starry Night, I have to special order this fabric.  But I can get it pretty quickly, if you are interested.  I also made a slipcover for another customer from this fabric, I agree, it is very pretty.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Barbie, the larger purse by itself is $35 and the smaller zippered bag (quilted by me) is $15, prices include shipping. This fabric is van Gogh's Starry Night, I have to special order this fabric. But I can get it pretty quickly, if you are interested. I also made a slipcover for another customer from this fabric, I agree, it is very pretty.


 Patricia, I don't usually use a fabric purse, but this is so pretty. I'll have to give it some thought.
Do you make any covers or cases for the Dx yet? (I sold my k3 and k2..) I have my Starry Night DX skin up for sale, maybe I should reconsider that!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbie, I haven't made any cases or covers for the DX, but that's only because nobody has requested it.  It would be the same pattern, only made a little larger.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Barbie, I haven't made any cases or covers for the DX, but that's only because nobody has requested it. It would be the same pattern, only made a little larger.


 I will consider that Patricia. It's hard to find pretty things for the Dx.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Great craftsmanship as always!  Professional looking fit and finish.  A few others could learn from Patricia.  The bow tie with the rose in the middle could be a little bit of an overkill.  Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

gregruns said:


> Great craftsmanship as always! Professional looking fit and finish. A few others could learn from Patricia. The bow tie with the rose in the middle could be a little bit of an overkill. Sometimes less is more.


 Some of us like the bow tie and rose! (I'm sure Patricia will make it without those if requested.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, absolutely!  A lot of you will like the bow tie and rose.  I just think it's a bit much is all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gregruns,

are you interested in getting a cover from Patricia? As has been said, I'm sure she would make one to order for you.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Possibly, yes!  Her work is exquisite!  Did you think my statements were out of line?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg--

Often we have threads where people post covers and/or skins they are considering and ask for comment.  In those case, constructive critique is asked for and is welcome.  However, in many other cases, people are simply posting something they are excited about and want to share.  In those cases, the poster is looking for people to share their joy, not critique the product.  While you are certainly allowed to have your own opinion, it's not always necessary to voice it, LOL!  So, try to look at the thread to see what the original poster is looking for, and consider that when posting.  Thanks for asking.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh wow, now I'm being mocked and laughed at by the moderator.  I am very sad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg, I'm sorry you percieved what I said as laughing at you, that wasn't my intent.  My intent was to answer the question you asked.  You're a fairly new member, you don't know me well.  I don't laugh at people.  I've deleted a few posts as I don't want to derail the thread.  As I've explained, this isn't a critique thread.  Let's all move on.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg, I refer you to the Forum Decorum 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75

If you have any issues with my moderation, I suggest you take it up with the site owner, Harvey.

By the way, this is not a public forum, you have to register as a member and membership is a privilege and may be revoked for violating Forum Decorum.

Thanks to everyone for their patience, I'm going to temporarily lock the thread. Greg, you are welcome to continue our discussion outside the thread.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Good to see this thread is now unlocked again, and hopefully all issues have been resolved.

Love this sleeve, and the fabric flower adds to it.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought one, it has arrived...very, very nice!  I liked the fabric so much that I ordered a slip cover and one of the girls from the office also ordered a bag.


----------

